# Self Care Boarding Nightmare!?!?!? What would you do?!?!



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok so I board at a self care facility we provide everything just pay to keep our horses there. There are three separate barns and three separate boarders me being one of them, Each barn has its own field attatched. All the fields are attached so that if we wanted we could let all our horse mingle.. BUT we dont. Each barn has a little pasture then goes out into a large pasture. So the horse can go in and out of their stalls as they please.
So last week we went down their and our horses were locked out of their large pasture, and the other boarders horses were in my field. Now a horse could not open and close gates and lock them. Our three horses were stuck in a little pasture... We just fixed the problem and left it at that.
We each buy our own hay but my barn is where me and one of the boarders keep store. All of the hay is separated and Im the only one who has alfalfa. 
So today we go down their and a bucnch of alfalfa is missing so we look in her stalls and each one had about a half a BALE of alfalfa in them. She has four horses. SO we counted and were missing A lot of hay. What the hell I'm so furious hay is not cheap...
Sorry just a little rant What would you do?!?!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Time to communicate!

I like to think things are a mistake before getting totally mad at people.


So the person who shares storage space with your used your hay by accident? Could it be that some relative was helping her out and she did not notice they took the wrong hay?

You said four horses 1/2 bale each, so that is only 2 bales of hay we are talking about. 
Did you call this person right up and ask?


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah only 2 bales today but we counted and like 20 bales of hay is missing because we keep track of ours and how much we use. I only ever see her down there feeding but it could be a possibility that someone was helping her out. But I'm def going to talk to her and see whats going on. 
We just don't want to start something because its really cheap where we are and it's two minutes from home we don't want to have to move.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would simply suggest there must be some confusion.

How are you missing 20 bales of hay and not noticing it?


It seems like if she was using it frequently you would notice your hay pile looking differently than you left it.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

we know how much we bought. today we went down there in the morning and the hay stack looked the same. so when we went down there at 11:30 because rocket gets lunch our hay stack was dramatically smaller so we counted. And there was 20 missing. 
Just so you know she has a horse that lives else where and she frequently takes hay to the other barn. I don't know if thats what happen to all the hay but we will find out..


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I would just call that boarder and let them know that their horses were 'accidentally' fed *your* hay. I would let them know that its not a huge deal and that you don't intend to make a big deal of it but that your hay is very expensive and if any more goes missing, you will need compensated.

Another thing you could try is offering to split hay with that boarder. Let them know that you get good quality alfalfa and that if they liked their horses eating that hay, that you can hook them up with a good quality hay dealer.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm a bit confused here? Where is the nightmare?

It might be a headache and inconvenient but it certainly is not a nightmare.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Buckcherry said:


> today we went down there in the morning and the hay stack looked the same. so when we went down there at 11:30 because rocket gets lunch our hay stack was dramatically smaller so we counted. And there was 20 missing.


So, between morning feeding and lunch time feeding 20 bales went missing and you can only account for 2 bales missing and those are in another person's horses stalls?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:?I would not be happy, either! Communicating with the other boarder is number 1, I think. See what's going on with HER horses getting YOUR hay. Hopefully, it's some silly mistake - maybe somebody was feeding for her and they goofed. With the cost of hay, I would certainly find out about the 20 bales of hay that's missing - seems like that would be a hard mistake to make! It would concern me that all the horses were together. That could have been a costly mistake if your horses didn't get along. Too many odd things going on all at once. I do hope you get to the bottom of it all and everyone can remain friendly. Keep us posted and best of luck!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

[QUOTESo, between morning feeding and lunch time feeding 20 bales went missing and you can only account for 2 bales missing and those are in another person's horses stalls?

Yes. She often takes hay up to her other horse that she boards about 40 mins from our place. And i do know that for a fact because we've talked, he's in training. 
I'm going to talk to her just didn't call right away cause I was aggrevated and wanted to be calm before I talked to her. 

[QUOTEIt might be a headache and inconvenient but it certainly is not a nightmare. 

Maybe not a nightmare, a little dramatic but someone either taking my hay or whatever happen is kind of a big deal to us. Hay is not cheap and the people we buy from tend to run low on hay or run out in winter. And that is a big deal. Money is not an issue for her she shouldn't take our hay..If that is what happened
And as for the other boarder letting her horses in our field and locking ours out that is common.. because our three horses only had a area smaller than a round pen to walk around in because she closed the gate and locked it.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you lock your hay up in a horse trailer or something? My hay went missing time to time so I started locking it up in my trailer, it stopped for a while but then happened. I found my solution, round bales. I'm buying round bales this week and keeping them on top of the hill in my paddock and putting a tarp on them. When my hay goes missing I know it, one time I left for a fair over the summer, it was a Sat morning to Sunday afternoon, 3 feedings and 3 bales went MIA(now you can't feed that to my 2 minis). I feel your pain and anger on this, with me I let it go, and when I've had it I change what I feed up.

I'd confront that boarder with the other ones on your side and have a serious conversation. Can you get the person who owns the property involved?


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

we actually don't have a trailer if there was another option we would try but we did move it on the other side of the barn far away from hers and put a tarp over it. So hopefully it won't happen again. were not ones to start problems so we will see if it continues. If she wanted alfalfa all she had to do was ask because we've traded before. Maybe she will say something to us we will see..
The guy the owns the property although he's really nice he doesnt really get involved unless something breaks and needs fixing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I know that if someone 'disappeared' 20 bales of my alfalfa I'd be tracking it down promptly. At $14-$18/bale that's a pretty good chunk of change and if I knew who had the hay I'd be expecting some cash, PRONTO! Nightmare maybe not, but a STEAMER for sure. And while I'd like to be sweet and kind, 2 bales can be a mistake, 20 is misappropriation at the very least.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Buckcherry said:


> Maybe not a nightmare, a little dramatic but someone either taking my hay or whatever happen is kind of a big deal to us. Hay is not cheap and the people we buy from tend to run low on hay or run out in winter. And that is a big deal. Money is not an issue for her she shouldn't take our hay..*If that is what happened*
> And as for the other boarder letting her horses in our field and locking ours out that is common.. because our three horses only had a area smaller than a round pen to walk around in because she closed the gate and locked it.


If that is what happened? You have tried and convicted her without even talking to her? For all you know someone not at all connected to the property was watching routines and came to steal the hay.

That is common to have the horses locked out? And you are getting worked up about it? Again - you need to have a good conversation with the other boarder.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I know that if someone 'disappeared' 20 bales of my alfalfa I'd be tracking it down promptly. At $14-$18/bale that's a pretty good chunk of change and if I knew who had the hay I'd be expecting some cash, PRONTO! Nightmare maybe not, but a STEAMER for sure. And while I'd like to be sweet and kind, 2 bales can be a mistake, 20 is misappropriation at the very least.


THIS! Missing 20 bales of expensive hay would cause me all kinds of nightmares, because I likely would have money laying around to buy more because of someone else's mistake. I have a tight budget, so I know I would be livid if it turned out she just took hay from me. 

I agree you need to talk to this boarder as soon as you can, and see if you can find out what is going on and work out a solution. Or find some other way to store your hay so that no one can get to it but you. Is there an empty stall you can put pallets in and then lock the door so that only you can get to it?


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Its unlikely that someone came to steal the hay the barn/land owner is ALWAYS there and if there was a vehicle that he didnt know at the barn he would investigate because he lives with in walking distance and i know he watches because everytime were there he drives over. Plus there are like five gates to get your truck to where the hay is. But who knows I have not seen her yet and I would prefer to talk to her in person. 
They only locked our horses out once so for now I'm letting that go unless it happens again.


----------



## horsenut57 (Mar 15, 2011)

*self care nightmare /suggestion for you*

Is there any place else you can keep your hay? Since it is self care I would think since the problem has occurred it might be safer to keep your hay a storage shed at your home, that you could just take out there what you need to feed if possible that way ensuring that you know where your hay is going. since you are there every day. It is a pain but I thought it might give you an option.:-o


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I would talk to her immediately, but try not to make it sound like you are accusing her and try not to show how upset you are, those will likely cause her to get defensive and not want to speak with you


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Since this old thread was bumped, Buckcherry, any updates? Did you get everything under control?


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

THe other boarder actually ended up giving us some of her hay. She thought we were still using her hay, because all we had was alfalfa and we had actually bought some. But she though it was her hay so she was taking our alfalfa. Lol so we got it straightened out. 

And now she is moving so we basically have the whole place to ourselves


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Buckcherry said:


> Lol so we got it straightened out.


Rather interesting what happens when you communicate.


----------

